# hackberry for firewood



## mjs97 (Mar 26, 2007)

i have live hackberry trees to cut if i want them. they burn ok? i have never had any before. i have owb so wouldn't have to split much.

thanks,
matt


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 26, 2007)

*It burns well*

Hackberry burns very well. It is a type of wood that you don't hear about very much. Mulberry is another one. Hackberry splits fine with a maul. It is not oak/hickory but in my opinion it would be worth your effort to harvest it.

Brian


----------



## jimsfirewood (Mar 26, 2007)

I thin a fair amount of hackberry out of my woods. IMO it is good firewood, splits easily, not as good a firewood as oak, hickory, red elm but better than white elm.


----------



## sredlin (Mar 26, 2007)

I burned about 50 percent hackberry last winter and it is one of the better firewoods around my area. As the other guys said it mostly splits very easily except for crotches. I had alot of dust from some type of under the bark beetle that chewed on it but no major thing. Whenever I get a chance I take a hackberry for firewood.


----------



## ericjeeper (Mar 26, 2007)

*anything beats snowballs.*

If it is free, and easy to get to. I would cut it and get it to drying.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know about that easy to split thing. I had some and it was a real bear. I gave about half a load to a friend to use in his garage stove and he said it burned up pretty quickly.

Pay no attention to me tho. I don't burn wood, I just cut it, split it and hear feedback from those that are burning it. One fellow was raving about some wild Cherry I cut for him. He swore up and down that it was twice as good as Black Locust or Oak, but the BTU charts don't agree with him. Whatever makes him happy is good with me.

Ian


----------



## Jimfound (Mar 26, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Pay no attention to me tho. I don't burn wood, I just cut it, split it and hear feedback from those that are burning it. One fellow was raving about some wild Cherry I cut for him. He swore up and down that it was twice as good as Black Locust or Oak, but the BTU charts don't agree with him. Whatever makes him happy is good with me.
> Ian




Well seasoned cherry IS probably better than wet Locust...but c'mon now!!


----------



## pacman (Mar 27, 2007)

*<<<< the new guy lol*

 :newbie: first of all im new to all the wood cuttin and selling,, havent ever sold a stick ,,, I just want to say that  but my dad ( rest his ole soul) use to sell alot of hackberry.Im like most of you (its fire wood im selling ) ! If some body wants green wood im selling them green wood . If they want seasoned wood im selling seasoned wood . None of my pieces are going to be over 24 inches unless some body wants it to be like that.I love this site ,its been alot of help so far too !


----------



## 046 (Mar 27, 2007)

hackberry and oak are top choices here...


----------



## bottlefed89 (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, as others have said, hackberry will make fine firewood. I sold a lot over the winter. Splitting's fine, can seem a little stringy. It will season out a lot quicker than oak... You'll see a lot of people using it at the end of a long winter for that reason.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 27, 2007)

Very good wood IMO!! Has a nice smell as it burns, doesn't pop a lot, it is liked by termites a lot as it is hard and makes a nice home for them. I would take it in a heart beat if it was easy to get and free!!


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Mar 27, 2007)

Good fire wood but will not last very long after being cut will rot and bugs like it so try to burn first year and not keep over.


----------



## ReggieT (Apr 26, 2012)

*Been Up Your Way!*

We use to drive from Athens to Pulaski, Fayeteville & Columbia back in the 80's chasing skirts & Quarts....
Thanks God that's over!!!:wink2:

back in Athens Now....taking care of my folks

Peace 2 u 
Pac Man...oh...yeah got any Hackberry or black locust up there????


pacman said:


> :newbie: first of all im new to all the wood cuttin and selling,, havent ever sold a stick ,,, I just want to say that  but my dad ( rest his ole soul) use to sell alot of hackberry.Im like most of you (its fire wood im selling ) ! If some body wants green wood im selling them green wood . If they want seasoned wood im selling seasoned wood . None of my pieces are going to be over 24 inches unless some body wants it to be like that.I love this site ,its been alot of help so far too !


----------

